# Überdimensionierter FU



## Wassermann (1 Februar 2006)

Hallo!

Kann eine 2,2kW Pumpe eigentlich auch an einem 4kW Frequenzumrichter betrieben werden???

Gruß Volker


----------



## Zottel (1 Februar 2006)

Ja, das sollte kein Problem sein. Du mußt im FU nur die richtigen Motordaten (Leistung, Strom) angeben, damit er den kleinen Motor nicht überlastet.


----------



## MSB (1 Februar 2006)

In der Regelfall sind FU's immer leicht überdimensioniert bezogen auf
Ausgangsstrom FU / Nennstrom Motor

Die Motordaten sind also in jedem Fall anzupassen.


----------



## knabi (3 Februar 2006)

Meist kann man den FU die Motordaten auch automatisch ermitteln lassen, die Trefferquote ist dabei wirklich erstaunlich hoch!


----------



## Anonymous (3 Februar 2006)

*Noch mehr Fragen*

Danke für das Feedback! 
Wie es aussieht gibt man zur Konfiguration des Telemanique-FU's zuerst die Motordaten ein. Danach startet man die automatische Motormessung, wo vermutlich das Feintuning erfolgt.
Für den Nennstrom ist in der Handkonfiguration ein Bereich von 0,25-1,25 In einstellbar (1,0 ist voreingestellt) . Bei einer Antriebsleistung von 2.2kW (380V) liege ich aber mit ca. 3A außerhalb des einstellbaren Bereichs! Gibt "In" mgw. ein Verhältnis an und was bedeutet "In" als Einheit überhaupt???
Fragen über Fragen ...


----------



## MSB (3 Februar 2006)

In ist der Nennstrom des Umrichters:

Beispiel Nennstrom Umrichter 9A
Nennstrom Motor 4.5A

Der Faktor wäre 0,5.

Mfg
Manuel


----------

